# boyne brookies-pics



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

went around boyne city schroomimg...took time out for a little trout.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

It don't get any better than that. Michigan brookies and morrels, fried in some butter...MMMMMMMMMM.  Here's a little bigger pic for ya.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

my uncle used to take me there every year trout fishing.must be 25 yrs now man time flys


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks to me, the bottom 2 are browns. I grew up near the Jordan.....sure miss my brookie fishing in the local creeks and rivers.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

2browns, 2brookies, a day spent fishing for trout and searching for morels, cant beat it. Nice work. I did a little exploring myself yesturday on some out of the way little creeks, found some nice looking holes i'm gonna have to try soon. Would have tried them out when i found them if the beer hadnt gone down so easy all day .


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Good stuff Walt. Pretty fish.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

hey ..thank's ....i had a ton of action....caught 13....9 were put back(to small) in 1 1/2 hours....number 8 plain hook 1/2 worm ...texas rigged.


----------

